# Recliners for big folks?



## Zandoz (Mar 12, 2006)

Does anybody out there have any leads on recliners for big folks?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Zandoz,

These people make custom furniture and may be able to help:

http://www.widebodiesfurniture.com


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 13, 2006)

I got mine @ Wicks Furniture of all places. They told me they had one built for big loads -- the same one Shaq had when he was with the Lakers in LA. I am not in California right now, so I can't tell you the make/model, but it handles my big self with ease for about 2 years now... but it did cost me just under $1000.

However, if you are under about 6 feet, you legs will likely dangle like a 6 year old on it.


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 13, 2006)

I had to laugh when I saw this one:

The "Beast"







http://www.raymourflanigan.com/catalog/details.asp?ID=6588


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 13, 2006)

I found that your request is quite easy. There's almost one "Big Man's" Recliner in every furniture company.

Use Google images: "big recliner" 

and you'll find hundreds!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> However, if you are under about 6 feet, you legs will likely dangle like a 6 year old on it.



As you can see from the pic, I've got those short troll legs. LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I had to laugh when I saw this one:
> 
> The "Beast"
> 
> ...




Looks interesting....I'll have to pass that one along to the boss lady.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I found that your request is quite easy. There's almost one "Big Man's" Recliner in every furniture company.
> 
> Use Google images: "big recliner"
> 
> and you'll find hundreds!




Yeah, I did that along with a couple other variations like "Heavy duty". A lot of them came up, but most were not very big when the actual dimensions were examined, and little or no info on how they were constructed. 

We found out the hard way some years back, that just because they say things like "Big and tall", it does not mean that they are constructed for it. We paid a couple thousand dollars for a sectional/recliner couch that was supposed to be a "Big man" version...it did not last much beyond the year warranty, before it started coming apart. Before we pitched it, I tore it apart, and some of the framing was actually nothing more than multi-layer laminated cardboard...not even plywood.

I was hoping that some of the folks here had run across durrable ones.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 13, 2006)

My hubby and I bought two fat-man recliners two-years ago. It came with the massagers and everything. 

I enjoy my arse massager immensely, but since having my chair, I have developed a bad back. I think the back issue comes from other issues, but I am almost 100% certain the chair doesn't help. 

Since my surgery, I have been unable to sleep in my bed, (something that will be changing soon, because I am buying an adjustable bed) so this chair has helped me tremendously in that department! 
The only thing is, because it gets a lot of usage, it has lost a lot of its shape. I got the Lazy Boy big boy's chair w/massager and heat. 

If you can get out of buying an easy chair, I would encourage it. I just feel it isn't good for posture or one's back health. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 13, 2006)

Zandoz,

I have the big and tall recliner made by LazyBoy and love love love it!! I've had it between 5-6 years and it's held up remarkably well, and I use it ALOT. Sometimes I have trouble sleeping when I am sick so end up sleeping in the chair rather than bed and it's held up really, really well. I can't remember the name of this model and went to LazyBoy's website and still can't pick it out, but online they all look the same to me. As of a year ago, they still were selling in my area so I don't think they've discontinued - at least I hope not!!!! Oh and I paid $499

I hope this helps ya, I couldn't live without my recliner.

edited to add: I looked again and the Atlas model looks to be the closest to what I have.

http://www.la-z-boy.com/ourfurniture/product.aspx?pid=19


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2006)

A few years ago, I was having some back trouble. My husband found a lift recliner with a 500 pound capacity from Med-lift. I cost over $1000, but I love it, and often still sleep in it.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Does anybody out there have any leads on recliners for big folks?


 
Sears has a nice massage/recliner and it is great for me. It is a pretty super size chair as I don't fill the whole seat and I am 431 pounds.
This chair costs about $500.00 but it is well worth it for the comfort.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 13, 2006)

Zandoz, I bought a great recliner for my ex a few years ago. It was purchased at the Sear's Homeplace store and made by Lane for big folks with a heavy steel frame. It's seriously heavy duty and huge. I think it cost about $600. He always joked that it was big enough for him and a cat on each side. I've always hated recliners but loved this one.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Zandoz, I bought a great recliner for my ex a few years ago. It was purchased at the Sear's Homeplace store and made by Lane for big folks with a heavy steel frame. It's seriously heavy duty and huge. I think it cost about $600. He always joked that it was big enough for him and a cat on each side. I've always hated recliners but loved this one.


 
I am pretty sure that that is the one that I have, but my three cats share mine with me and there is still room to share.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 15, 2006)

So far I've not had any luck tracking down anything on the Sears/Lane big recliners.

Here are a few options we're considering...has anyone had any experiance with these?

http://www.everythingfurniture.com/rocker-recliner-22.html

http://www.everythingfurniture.com/dual-recliner-sofa-5.html

http://www.la-z-boy.com/ourfurniture/product.aspx?pid=2090

And locally another dual recliner by Berkline called the Odessa 

View attachment Berkline Odessa.jpg


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 17, 2006)

I own this one. Bought it for about $800 at a place called Wickes Furniture (Maybe just Wicks). I have abused it with my 300 - 400 lbs for about 3 years with no wear or compression at all. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. I was told by a friend who is a Personal Assistant in LA, that Shaq owned this one while he lived in LA with the Lakers - that is how I knew to look for it.

Lane Magnitude

I have a big friend who swear by his below... also a Lane.

Lane Comfort King

Best,
EB


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 17, 2006)

I've run across several Lanes on line, that I like, but the problem is finding a local furniture store that is not of the "if you have to ask the price, you shouldn't be shopping here" variety. No Wicks furnitures that I know of around here...Wicks around here is a lumber yard chain.


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 17, 2006)

Lane is carried at large Dept Stores like Dillards or Lazarus... a little high end, but well worth the money. I used to go through recliners every 2 years...

All the stores at this link sell them in your area... call, ask if they carry the model and get the price. Worst case you waste an hour. Best case, someone hooks you up.

Cincy Lane's Dealers

Either way, good luck!
EB

PS: Born and raised in the Burgh... hate to say it... must.... you're from Cincy... it's required...can't control it... *GO STEELERS!*


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> Lane is carried at large Dept Stores like Dillards or Lazarus... a little high end, but well worth the money. I used to go through recliners every 2 years...
> 
> All the stores at this link sell them in your area... call, ask if they carry the model and get the price. Worst case you waste an hour. Best case, someone hooks you up.
> 
> ...




Thanks! The Lazarus and Dillards ones kind of fall into the category I mentioned. Hopefully we'll be making the store rounds soon and check out some of the others.

No worries on the Steeler's things...some of my dearest friends are Steeler's fans...LOL. Basically I root for the Bengals by default of location....not a big football fan.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> So far I've not had any luck tracking down anything on the Sears/Lane big recliners.
> 
> Here are a few options we're considering...has anyone had any experiance with these?
> 
> ...



Hi again Zandoz,

I can't comment on your selections specifically but did want to mention that I've found it best to shy away from any recliners or couches with recliners that have the push-button rather than the lever. I have round the push button doesn't work most of the time and doesn't hold up under pressure. The lever action guarantees you are up and locked into place.

Ok back to my lurking around.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Hi again Zandoz,
> 
> I can't comment on your selections specifically but did want to mention that I've found it best to shy away from any recliners or couches with recliners that have the push-button rather than the lever. I have round the push button doesn't work most of the time and doesn't hold up under pressure. The lever action guarantees you are up and locked into place.
> 
> Ok back to my lurking around.




Thanks for the heads up. I had not thought of that...and it seems most of the ones we've been looking at are the push-button ones... it figures...LOL


----------



## rainyday (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's my question: How do you use a recliner with cats in the house? See that space under the foot part? Mine would be in that in a flash. Then someone rings the doorbell, close it quickly to get up, an hour later you're wondering where kitty is. Or at least that's the scenario in my brain.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

Cat sits on recliner. Human uses floor. That's how it works in my place.

Edited to say that my brother and sister-in-law just have a really fat cat who can't even fit under the bed, so recliners aren't an issue.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 20, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Does anybody out there have any leads on recliners for big folks?



About 7 years ago, Guy and I bought a Lazy Boy double recliner sofa. Jeez, I love this thing. It is roomy and comfy (room for both of us and room to spare), and has lasted well. After having my knee injury and surgery last summer, I ended up on the recliner (a lot!!), as I could keep my braced leg - up and straight all the time (which was necessary).

Anyway, the double recliner sofa, which looks like a larger version of a love seat, is a great way to go for big folks.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Here's my question: How do you use a recliner with cats in the house? See that space under the foot part? Mine would be in that in a flash. Then someone rings the doorbell, close it quickly to get up, an hour later you're wondering where kitty is. Or at least that's the scenario in my brain.




Honestly I just sit in the recliner. I don't lean back in it. Although bigger cats are at least a little crush proof, I always have kittens running around.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Here's my question: How do you use a recliner with cats in the house? See that space under the foot part? Mine would be in that in a flash. Then someone rings the doorbell, close it quickly to get up, an hour later you're wondering where kitty is. Or at least that's the scenario in my brain.




Well, most chairs like that have a higher opening in the back than in the front, and they come and go through there. Right now we have a sleeper sofa. The front is about 2" off the floor, but the back is 4-5"...more than enough that the cats come and go regularly. Matter of fact, Queen Dottie will actually climb up inside of the back of the couch, and sleep. 

She kind of freaked me out, the first time I found out she was getting up in there. I have poor hearing to start with, and I very rarely sit on the couch. One day I happened to sit there, and after a few I kept hearing this strange growling sound...but I couldn't tell where it was coming from, or what it was. Every time it started, I'd get up to look around the room for the source, and it would stop. This went on over and over for a couple hours. Finally the dog climbed up on the couch, curled up and went to sleep next to me...after a few minutes the growling started again...only this time the dog heard it to...scared the _______ out of her. She starts barking at the couch, and generaly going nutso. Out of the back of the couch comes this loud RAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEOOOOOWWWW...followed by a mad scramble where I could actually feel the back of the couch moving. By the time I got up, got around the end of the couch, and looked behind it, Dottie was scooting out from under the back. Oh, and Pammie was about ROFLHAO...."You didn't know your cat snores?"


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I actually got hands-on (or should I say butt-on) some recliners and reclining couches yesterday. Learned a few things...like the currently popular pillow arm chairs make it very hard getting in and out of them...and rocker-recliners are not for someone with no balance (the results are not pretty, and very embarrassing). Basically those two discoveries blew away the ones that were on our list of potentials, so we're back to square one. I did manage to find one chair, by Lane, that I absolutely loved...until they told us the price...near $1200...YIKES!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL Zan. Life with pets--it's never dull!


----------



## Recliner (Mar 21, 2006)

Recliner.. GET IT?!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, it finally happened....after several false starts, and months of delay, we have a recliner. A La-Z-Boy Roland Chair and a Half. This bad boy has a 30" wide seat...big enough for even this wide load. The problem is, now all the other furniture looks like toys, compared to it's scale...LOL 

View attachment recliner_553_2.jpg


----------



## Angel (Aug 12, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Well, it finally happened....after several false starts, and months of delay, we have a recliner. A La-Z-Boy Roland Chair and a Half. This bad boy has a 30" wide seat...big enough for even this wide load. The problem is, now all the other furniture looks like toys, compared to it's scale...LOL



Yeah Zandoz! Kick back and relax.  

Happy for you, man..... but now I'm jealous!  


Someone needs to photoshop the little troll onto the recliner. 

Wishing you lots of comfortable days. 

Did anyone tell you about the problem with recliners? Within minutes of leaning back and putting your feet up, someone usually starts to snore!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 12, 2006)

Angel said:


> Did anyone tell you about the problem with recliners? Within minutes of leaning back and putting your feet up, someone usually starts to snore!



I've not encountered that phenomenon yet, but I'm beginning to suspect a connection between said activity and the phone ringing and/or someone coming to the door.

Thanks!


----------

